# Smoker



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Looking for a smoker. What do you guys prefer electric or wood / charcoal?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Glad you brought this up. I'm looking at a couple models of electrics and I want to get some opinions on those and some comments about cold smoking using electric.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

This is a loaded question. So many variables come into play. Imo a clean running stick burner makes the best food, but quality one's are pricey.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I've had charcoal and propane. I would never go back to charcoal for precise smoking temps. I use a propane one now and have for 10years.







This is the one I have now. About $180 at bass pro. Nothing special but it works flawlessly for my smoking needs. The two door design is nice for retaining heat and smoke when stoking it up.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I know!!! I just don't have the time to attentively tend a charcoal/wood or gas smoker and having the thermostat on the electrics puts those at the top of my list. I've got it narrowed down to a masterbuilt or a bradley and I think they make attachments for those for cold smoking.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

chuckinduck said:


> I've had charcoal and propane. I would never go back to charcoal for precise smoking temps. I use a propane one now and have for 10years.


What did you have? On my cheap akorn Kamado I get bored it just chugs all day within a few degrees on my maverick 732 even as low as - 10 outside. I know folks who claim the same on WSMs. Now cheap brinkmann bullets yes I agree.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Build a UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker)


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> What did you have? On my cheap akorn Kamado I get bored it just chugs all day within a few degrees on my maverick 732 even as low as - 10 outside. I know folks who claim the same on WSMs. Now cheap brinkmann bullets yes I agree.



I had a brinkman. Lol.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a small masterbuilt gas smoker. I don't have any experience with any other. All I can do is offer my experience with gas. IMO, an electric would work way better for me as I think temp control would be more precise. I've had issues controlling temps for two reasons.
1. The chips would flash all at once and skyrocket temp. I've learned to control this by wrapping them in tin foil or wrapping the chip pan so it doesn't warp and give the chip too much oxygen. A model with a heavier built pan may not have this issue.

2. One thing I can't control is wind. Changes in the breeze fluctuate temps like crazy and when I'm cooking with very low temps, wind snuffs out the flame.. I can block some wind by using panels around the bottom. So far all I have used is wood and cardboard but it creates a potential fire hazard, so I'm afraid to let it out of eyesight for long. A more permanent set of metal panels may cure most of this, but I'm not certain is temps would get too high for tank to burner gas line. Again, maybe a higher end model has these features built in.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> I've had charcoal and propane. I would never go back to charcoal for precise smoking temps. I use a propane one now and have for 10years.
> View attachment 80074
> 
> This is the one I have now. About $180 at bass pro. Nothing special but it works flawlessly for my smoking needs. The two door design is nice for retaining heat and smoke when stoking it up.



I've had Electric, Charcoal and this Propane model. I love it. Also comes in 30' wide model!


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ anything you ever want to know about smokers!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

link523 said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ anything you ever want to know about smokers!


Its not even 10 o'clock and you've already got my stomach growling! :lol:


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

I have an electric Bradley smoker that uses those little wood hockey pucks.
It works great, would give a solid recommendation.

Had a charcoal smoker for years and never knew what a pain in the butt it was tending fire, temp going up and down, etc. till I got the Bradley electric one.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

That's the main reason I'm leaning to electric. I'm not looking to go on any BBQ cooking completion circuit, just want to be able to cook up some ribs, and such but also have the ability to dial it down to cold smoke for jerky and cheeses.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Built this one in the backyard two years ago. Yes, it's more involved than the average smoker, but once she gets going it's very easy to maintain temps and the results are superior. Cooks with standard oak firewood or any wood of your choosing. If you're sicking around your place for a few years, I'd highly recommend a permanent one. JMO...


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Boon, I'm going to say this in the nicest way I can... You suck and I want you as a neighbor, I'll bring the beer!

That's awesome!


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Craig.....I get that all the time. lol If you're bringin' the suds, I'll sit there all day and cook up some good ol' barbecue to go with. Got the whole concept from a few trips I took down to Texas - figured if I can even come close to that I could die a happy man - and I believe I will! Btw, I've pulled some kielbasa out of there that would make you think you were in the old country!


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow boondog that is a sweet set up. I have a ton of bricks I have thought about trying to build something out of, but I am pretty dumb when it comes to stuff like that...


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

BoonDog said:


> Thanks Craig.....I get that all the time. lol If you're bringin' the suds, I'll sit there all day and cook up some good ol' barbecue to go with. Got the whole concept from a few trips I took down to Texas - figured if I can even come close to that I could die a happy man - and I believe I will! Btw, I've pulled some kielbasa out of there that would make you think you were in the old country!


I'm a Pollock and I make my own kielbasa, you trying to throw down with me? If you are, you're going to have to smoke mine so we can compare&#128512;


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Do any of you guys cold smoke? I want to make something like Scottish smoked salmon. I understand it is cold smoked.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

BoonDog said:


> Built this one in the backyard two years ago. Yes, it's more involved than the average smoker, but once she gets going it's very easy to maintain temps and the results are superior. Cooks with standard oak firewood or any wood of your choosing. If you're sicking around your place for a few years, I'd highly recommend a permanent one. JMO...



That is awesome. If I could figure out how to make that double as a sap stove I would start tomorrow. If you don't mind what did that set you back. Ballpark?


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

lol....no throwdown here - I don't make my own. As a self respecting pollock as well I should, but I just buy the fresh kind and smoke it myself. Would love to learn though. The grandparents used to all the time, just one of those things that didn't get passed down unfortunately. I'd be happy to smoke 'em both for comparison though - just to be fair and all.:lol:



Craig M said:


> I'm a Pollock and I make my own kielbasa, you trying to throw down with me? If you are, you're going to have to smoke mine so we can compare&#128512;


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> That is awesome. If I could figure out how to make that double as a sap stove I would start tomorrow. If you don't mind what did that set you back. Ballpark?


Hey chuck - thx. Believe it or not there is a way to convert this. I had toyed with the idea of making the flat area double as a grill under the stones. The effort and calculations were above and beyond what I was looking to do so I went without. Depending on the temp you need, it can double as an additional heating/cooking area. 

As far as cost, I was in the ballpark of $4k. That cost includes alot of upgraded components and this is way overbuilt and could probably double as a fallout shelter. lol Figured I was going to be in this home forever so it needs to last about that long. Biggest cost is the cultured stone exterior followed by the concrete (pad/fireproof mortar). Could probably be done for around $3k, maybe less if you know people.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I was thinking it was in that range just by looking at it. Looks great


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to catch more fish or shoot more game to have a smoker like that one. Right now I am using a charcoal smoker. I just run maple wood in it (no charcoal) it works great that way. My smoker cost $60 and I do get lots of use out of it. Most of the fish that I smoke get put in pint jars and canned so that I don't have to use it all summer.


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll second the Ugly Drum Smoker. These things are awesome. I can cook more than 12 hours right in the 225 zone. Plenty of info and plans on the internet.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> I have a small masterbuilt gas smoker. I don't have any experience with any other. All I can do is offer my experience with gas. IMO, an electric would work way better for me as I think temp control would be more precise. I've had issues controlling temps for two reasons.
> 1. The chips would flash all at once and skyrocket temp. I've learned to control this by wrapping them in tin foil or wrapping the chip pan so it doesn't warp and give the chip too much oxygen. A model with a heavier built pan may not have this issue.
> 
> 2. One thing I can't control is wind. Changes in the breeze fluctuate temps like crazy and when I'm cooking with very low temps, wind snuffs out the flame.. I can block some wind by using panels around the bottom. So far all I have used is wood and cardboard but it creates a potential fire hazard, so I'm afraid to let it out of eyesight for long. A more permanent set of metal panels may cure most of this, but I'm not certain is temps would get too high for tank to burner gas line. Again, maybe a higher end model has these features built in.


Yes wind will affect temps, Humidity will affect temps as well. So many factors. However once you get to know your smoker you can dial it in. I have a Lang 60 and I can usually let it sit for about 45 mins before I have to tend it.. using a mix of charcoal and wood. If your just starting this I would go with a mid-low end maybe a weber...


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I have Weber Smokey Mountain. Temps are maintained pretty easily using lump coal and some wood chunks. I can get an 8 hour smoke at 225 degrees with only a couple vent adjustments. 

Good luck, 

Mike


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

CHASINEYES said:


> I have a small masterbuilt gas smoker. I don't have any experience with any other. All I can do is offer my experience with gas. IMO, an electric would work way better for me as I think temp control would be more precise. I've had issues controlling temps for two reasons.
> 1. The chips would flash all at once and skyrocket temp. I've learned to control this by wrapping them in tin foil or wrapping the chip pan so it doesn't warp and give the chip too much oxygen. A model with a heavier built pan may not have this issue.
> 
> 2. One thing I can't control is wind. Changes in the breeze fluctuate temps like crazy and when I'm cooking with very low temps, wind snuffs out the flame.. I can block some wind by using panels around the bottom. So far all I have used is wood and cardboard but it creates a potential fire hazard, so I'm afraid to let it out of eyesight for long. A more permanent set of metal panels may cure most of this, but I'm not certain is temps would get too high for tank to burner gas line. Again, maybe a higher end model has these features built in.


I believe you would most likely be shocked at the temperature fluctuations in an electric as well with a calibrated thermometer.

I had to utilize a electric all spring and not having my remote thermometer. Approximate cook times I am used too were way off. Plus having the heating element on one side required turning the food.

The biggest thing I learned was do not sweat small temperature swings or even temperature for that matter, good bbq can be cooked in a wide temperature range.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I believe you would most likely be shocked at the temperature fluctuations in an electric as well with a calibrated thermometer.
> 
> I had to utilize a electric all spring and not having my remote thermometer. Approximate cook times I am used too were way off. Plus having the heating element on one side required turning the food.
> 
> The biggest thing I learned was do not sweat small temperature swings or even temperature for that matter, good bbq can be cooked in a wide temperature range.


I have learned not to sweat the small temp swings while cooking. I had quite a crew over for easter. Even though we had plenty of food, I wanted to try my hand at doing something on the smoker for the guys, many who I fish with during summer. I did a pork loin trial run the evening before using seasoning salt, a sweet rub and mixture of apple/cherry wood. Turned out quite well. Got up early easter morning and turned out another. Everyone divoured it.

For cooking, I believe you have lots of room for fluctuation as your goal is internal meat temp. Where I run into a problem is trying to do low temp fish smoking, without wind it is very doable once you get er dialed in. Had to move my smoker into the polebarn on my last run of fish due to wind blowing out the flame. Fortunately, the wind was right with windows open so smoke went directly out the garage door. I was always under the impression that electric would cure this issue.


----------



## joecarrr (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll 3rd the Ugly drum smoker. I have run mine at 225 for 23 hours! It takes a little tending to get the right air flow to maintain the 225 but once you get it right, check it every couple hours. In my opinion the most important thing is having the smoker air tight. I'm gonna build a cold smoke box on mine this year.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

love my big green egg.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

kroppe said:


> Do any of you guys cold smoke? I want to make something like Scottish smoked salmon. I understand it is cold smoked.


Yes, i do a lot of cold smoking. I Build a wooden box with 4 cut-outs and a groove so it fits over the lip of my old cheap Brinkman. I build a wire mesh contraption that is filled with saw dust i make with a chain saw. Vegie. oil is replaced with the standard Chain lube oil. You don't want that crap in the saw dust and then smoke meat or fish. I will att. sever pics.I can get 10 hrs. of steady smoke from 1 fill up. The saw dust does not catch on fire, it just smolders. I'll smoke bacon,sausages,Canadian bacon Lox,etx


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Very cool Woodbutcher! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I will say that I too would recommend a UBS. I have 3 of them, 2 55's and a 30, and have been using them for the last 5 years with no issues, and you can build them yourself for under $75.00. I just bought 2 new barrels to make 2 more to replace the 2 that I am currently using as I am moving to a closed system on the UBS as I have a Stoker unit that is am using to run the barrels. The Stoker requires a 2" ball valve for the fan/gate attachment. the Stoker will run up to 4 cookers at once and monitor 6 meat probes. Even without the Stoker, the UBS's run efficiently and I can get about 18 hours on a one basket running at 225. Once you get the UBS dialed in, it almost like a Ronco, set it and forget it.

I just got done cooking for over 60 people over Labor day and did 4 pork 9lb butts, 32 lbs of chicken thighs for pulled chicken and over 150 moinks, (in addition to 2 bushel of sweetcorn on a 30 gal steamer, all on 4 UBS barrels.

Mark


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Yes, i do a lot of cold smoking. I Build a wooden box with 4 cut-outs and a groove so it fits over the lip of my old cheap Brinkman. I build a wire mesh contraption that is filled with saw dust i make with a chain saw. Vegie. oil is replaced with the standard Chain lube oil. You don't want that crap in the saw dust and then smoke meat or fish. I will att. sever pics.I can get 10 hrs. of steady smoke from 1 fill up. The saw dust does not catch on fire, it just smolders. I'll smoke bacon,sausages,Canadian bacon Lox,etx



You sly dog.
I have a climbing saw with a 14" bar that cuts all my smoking wood and the only oil it has ever seen for the bar is vegetable or canola.
I too pick up the saw shavings.


----------

